# Kitten spayed today-sides look sunken in



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

My Ophelia got spayed today 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12362

I noticed that she looks like she hasn't eaten for a week, her sides look all sunken in, I assume this is from the surgery. I am wondering if this is a permanent thing or just temporary??


Does anyone have any experince with this?


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah her body is just stressed, which is appropriate. It will not remain that way, not at all actually. 

Did she eat when she got home? Did she drink water? 

She will be fine, back to her normal kitten self in no time.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Completly normal.. don't worry. As long as she drinks and eats, she's fine. Your vet should have given you a "what to expect/do after surgery" along with her paperwork? Follow the instructions there..she'll be herself soon


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes she is eating and drinking and using the litter box.

Yes I did get a what to do package.
I just couldn't believe how sunken in she looks.

She goes straight for her belly the second I take her collar off her. She has to keep it on except for feddings and litter box time for a few days.

She is one mad kitten!!!!


----------



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

my cat had the exact same thing and i had the same concern. It is just stress. Is your cat hiding out and being antisocial? mine did that but within a couple days she started filling out and all was fine.. amazing.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

My kitten is a little bit of a punk and tried to run and jump and was licking the stitches within seconds of being out so I am having to keep her in a crate with her collar on so she can't exactly go hide anywhere!

She is very mad about that if she can't see me. But if I am near her she is happier


----------

